# Crappie in Utah, Black, White? And Where?



## Wobblehd (Jul 14, 2011)

I love Crappie. I think they are oh so yummy. But I always thought I had caught White Crappie. I didn't get into it much, but, thats what they looked like to me. I was looking on the DWR site, they list Black Crappie in Quail. And on the DWR site, Crappie are not listed, even as a possible catch at Mantua (lol). 

My question is, are all the Crappie in Utah Black Crappie? Are there lakes that have White Crappie in them in Utah? I know its stupid, but, fun for me to catch different species, and tomorrow I am going after a Grayling, and if I have the chance, I will catch a White Crappie, someday...if they aren't in Mantua or Gunlock. If its close, I just may try on Tuesday.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm only aware of Black Crappie in Utah waters.
Mantua doesn't have Crappie in it.
Tons of Bluegill though.
Pineview and Willard are good choices for Crappie.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm with *Grandpa D*, black crappie.

And I'll add Lake Powell as a Utah crappie hotspot. I think it's the best crappie fishing in the state, although it's a long drive from Happy Valley.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

There are white crappie in Gunnison Bend and D.M.A.D. reservoirs.

Down by Delta.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

they are in sand hollow but they are black


----------



## Wobblehd (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies. It was over 20 years ago I fished Mantua, but I swear they were Crappie (or pairs of lips...I am prone to set the hook to hard for them) and I also caught my first bass there. But that was a long time ago, so I could easily be mistaken on the trip/location.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> And I'll add Lake Powell as a Utah crappie hotspot. I think it's the best crappie fishing in the state, although it's a long drive from Happy Valley.


what he said


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

they have Crappie in utah lake


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

mantua did have crappie in it years ago but the dwr poisoned the lake to get them out because they were wiping out the food supply so now there is only bass and bluegill and trout. i forget how long ago it was but it was probably 15 years ago or so when they poisoned the lake to "start over" with the fish population in it.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Utah lake is good for crappie, I've done best through ice
Willard can produce
East Canyon has produce a few, but not as many that I would go expecting to catch one
Pineview will produce, again... best through ice, for me anyway. GrandpaD knows how to catch them from the beach
Newton has a bunch but they are a bit stunted at the moment
Lake Powell has huge numbers/huge fish and I would rate it as the best in the state


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't neglect Cutler. It is good for Black Crappie too!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

White Crappie tend to live in dirtier waters whereas Black Crappie tend to prefer cleaner waters. Back in KS, if you caught a Black, you had somethin special. Then again, the Crappie you see in Utah are pretty sad. I never used to keep a Crappie under 12" and have seen many 2-3lb fish come out of my usual lakes.


----------



## FG angler (Jan 12, 2010)

There are both white and black crappie in Lake Powell. The whites are limited in abundance compared to the blacks, and you only occasionally see the whites in the inflow areas where turbidity is high.


----------

